# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Άλλη] Πρόβλημα με κουζίνα

## Neurotic

Η υπόθεση έχει ως εξής..

Πριν 2-3 μέρες εντόπισα το μικρό μάτι της κουζίνας να είναι ζεστό χωρίς  όμως να το έχω ανοίξει και το led για την ένδειξη να ειναι αναμμένο.  Πειράζοντας λίγο τον διακόπτη το led έσβησε και η θερμοκρασία της εστίας  άρχισε να πέφτει. Άφησα ανοιχτό τον γενικό της κουζίνας για να δω αν θα  ξαναγίνει και όντως ξαναέγινε. Πείραξα ξανά τον διακόπτη και πάλι η  θερμοκρασία έπεσε.

Σήμερα πήγα και αγόρασα έναν καινούριο διακόπτη για να αλλάξω τον  προηγούμενο γιατί απ' ότι συμπέρανα μάλλον εκεί ήταν το πρόβλημα αφού με  το παραμικρό άγγιγμα το led άναβε και έσβηνε και η θερμοκρασία  αυξανόταν με τη μία και έπεφτε αντίστοιχα. Αφού έβαλα τον καινούριο  διακόπτη, το μόνο που διορθώθηκε ήταν η συμπεριφορά του led. Καθώς όταν  έχω τον διακόπτη στο 0 αυτό δεν έχει κάποια ένδειξη. Ενώ όταν το βάζω σε  κάποια απ τις άλλες 3 θέσεις αυτό ανάβει. Όμως συνεχίζει να αυξάνεται η  θερμοκρασία και μάλιστα πολύ γρήγορα, κάτι που δεν είχε συμβεί όσο  λειτουργούσε κανονικά η κουζίνα. Πραγματικά δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω άκρη.

Τι πιστεύετε ότι μπορεί να φταίει;

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.

Υ.Γ. Οι υπόλοιπες εστίες λειτουργούν κανονικά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ο διακόπτης (για το μικρό μάτι) εννοείς απλός ΟΝ - Off 



ή περιστροφικός με 3 διαβαθμίσεις π.χ. 0 - 1 - 2 - 3  ... 


απλό On-Off συνήθως έχουμε στα μινίκια φουρνάκια (χωρίς διαβαθμίσεις δεν ρυθμίζονται σε σκάλες οι θερμοκρασίες) ....  εσύ για τι κουζίνα μιλάς? (κανονική κουζίνα? μεγάλη?) και για τι "μικρό μάτι" εννοείς του καφέ?
Γράψε μοντέλο μάρκα κουζίνας και αν είναι δυνατόν βρες από τα διάφορα λινκ ανταλλακτικών για τι "διακόπτη" μιλάς 
π.χ. έχω αυτούς τους διακόπτες ... (περιηγήσου στις διάφορες σελίδες και δώσε μια προσέγγιση τι είναι αυτό που άλλαξες)
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...so=lianiki&l=1

----------


## Neurotic

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Όντως δεν ήμουν πολύ συγκεκριμένος.

Η κουζίνα ναι είναι κανονική. 4 εστίες και φούρνος. Δεν μιλάω για φουρνάκι ή κάτι αντίστοιχο.Σαν διακόπτη εννοώ ακριβώς τον περιστροφικό που παρέθεσες. Και σαν μικρό μάτι εννοούσα όπως είπες κι εσύ το μάτι του καφέ.

Η κουζίνα είναι Schaub Lorenz TE56.

Διακόπτη όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, άλλαξα. Και συγκεκριμένα πήγα με τον παλιό που θεωρώ ότι είναι προβληματικός και μου έδωσε έναν αντίστοιχο τον οποίο και τοποθέτησα.

Αλλά το πρόβλημα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει με τη διαφορά ότι η φωτεινή ένδειξη λειτουργεί σωστά. Παρ, όλα αυτά ρεύμα περνάει κανονικά ακόμα και αν είναι στην ένδειξη 0 ο διακόπτης.

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να βρεις μια φωτο αυτού του διακόπτη να τον δούμε; Πόσες θέσεις έχει, 4 ή 7;

----------


## Neurotic

Ο διακόπτης είναι αυτός στην εικόνα. 4 θέσεων. Ο καινούριος. Η διαφορά με τον παλιό επειδή δεν μπόρεσα να βρω φωτογραφία είναι ότι στη θέση 2 έχει pin ενώ στις θέσεις 3,4 και P2 δεν έχει.

21.10.00.42a.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με τα όσα παραπάνω διάβασα , λέω τώρα ότι το πιθανότερο ο παλιός διακόπτης να κόλλησε κάποια επαφή του. και ορθά αποφάσισες την αλλαγή του. Όμως στα τελευταία που γράφεις 



> Διακόπτη όπως έγραψα και πιο πάνω, άλλαξα. Και συγκεκριμένα πήγα με τον παλιό που θεωρώ ότι είναι προβληματικός και μου έδωσε έναν αντίστοιχο τον οποίο και τοποθέτησα.


Μπορεί να είναι "αντίστοιχος" αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις και την τακτική "βγάλε - βάλε" ... καθώς πρέπει να προσεχτούν οι τυχόν διαφορές που μπορεί να έχει από κάτω (στις γέφυρες ) 
γεφυρες.JPG
Αν είναι δυνατόν πρέπει να ξαναμπούν τα καλώδια πίσω στον παλιό διακόπτη (όπως ήταν από κατασκευής ,, ελπίζω να μην ξέφυγες σε αυτό ) ... και μετά με βάση τον νέο διακόπτη που σου έδωσε για "αντίστοιχο" να εξετάσεις ΠΡΩΤΑ αν οι ίδιες επαφές (παλιού/νεου) έχουν την ίδια "φιλοσοφία" στις επαφές (συγκρίνοντας τις γέφυρες) , αλλά και στις διάφορες θέσεις επιλογών του διακόπτη (0-1-2-3) . 

Στην ουσία αυτός ο διακόπτης δεν κάνει τίποτα άλλο παρά να (κόβει/ενεργοποιεί/διαμοιράζει ξεχωριστά την/τις φάσεις προς την εστία ) δηλαδή από την μια πλευρά των επαφών του διακόπτη έρχεται η "κεντρική φάση" και από την απέναντι πλευρά των διακοπτών γίνεται ο "διαμοιρασμός" ή και ο συνδυασμός των φάσεων όταν θέλουμε να αυξήσουμε την ισχύ της εστίας . Επομένως αν δεν έχουμε προσέξει ιδιαίτερα τις γέφυρες στην παρατήρηση (παλιού / νέου διακόπτη ) είναι πολύ εύκολο να ξεφύγει η κατάσταση.

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ έτσι όπως βλέπω τον καινούριο διακόπτη στη φωτο, επάνω έχει 3 άκρα και κάτω τέσσερα (οι πόλοι που είναι δίπλα - δίπλα χωρίς να μεσολαβεί βακελιτένιο χώρισμα πρέπει να είναι γεφυρωμένοι εκ κατασκευής του διακόπτη). Πάνω λοιπόν πρέπει να έχουμε: αριστερά τη φάση, στη μέση τον ουδέτερο (ή ίσως η φάση και ο ουδέτερος να είναι και ανάποδα), και δεξιά τη μια επαφή για το ενδεικτικό. Κάτω, πρέπει να έχουμε στις 3 αριστερότερες επαφές τη σύνδεση του ματιού (πρέπει να συνδέεται με 3 καλώδια με τον διακόπτη), και δεξιά τη δεύτερη επαφή για το ενδεικτικό. Με τον διακόπτη στη θέση 0 οι τρεις αριστερότερες κάτω επαφές πρέπει να είναι στο ίδιο δυναμικό και το μάτι να είναι σβηστό.

----------


## Neurotic

Ευχαριστώ για την μέχρι τώρα βοήθεια.

Πέτρο θα ακουλουθήσω τη συμβουλή σου και το μεσημέρι θα το ξαναεξετάσω βάζοντας τον παλιό διακόπτη και θα παρατηρήσω τον τρόπο λειτουργίας του. Απλά θεώρησα ότι μπορεί να αλλάζει ο διακόπτης αλλά απ τη στιγμή που η αρίθμηση των pins είναι ίδια δεν θα αλλάζει και ο τρόπος σύνδεσης. Οπότε my fault. Πάντως πιστεύεις ότι θα μπορούσε να συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο το οποίο πρέπει να λάβω υπ όψιν;

Φίλιππε αν δεν σου είναι δύσκολο μπορείς να μου γράψεις με βάση τους αριθμούς των επαφών τις συνδέσεις που προτείνεις;Μπερδέυτηκα λίγο με το κείμενο. Σε ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη.

----------


## FILMAN

Έχει αρίθμηση στη φωτογραφία; Γιατί δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Neurotic

Αυτή που επισύναψα εγώ ναι. Απλά πρέπει να κοιτάξεις προσεκτικά. Αν βοηθήσει και δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κι εγώ λάθος είναι κάπως έτσι:

4           P2
2           P2
1           P1
3           P1
5           P3
5           P3

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, έχει, αλλά δεν πολυφαίνονται...
Οπότε ας πούμε ότι στην επάνω σειρά έχει από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά: Ρ2, Ρ1 και Ρ3
Και στην κάτω σειρά έχει πάλι από αριστερά προς τα δεξιά: 4, 2, 1, και 5 (το 3 λείπει).

Το μάτι θα συνδέεται στα 4, 2 και 1 (έχει 3 καλώδια). Τώρα το πώς ακριβώς δεν το ξέρω...
Η φάση στο Ρ1 ή στο Ρ2
Ο ουδέτερος στο Ρ2 ή στο Ρ1
Οι επαφές Ρ3 και 5 θα είναι για το λαμπάκι. Δηλαδή ο διακόπτης θα έχει συνέχεια ενωμένα τα Ρ3 και 5 μεταξύ τους, εκτός από όταν είναι στη θέση OFF.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το μάτι θα συνδέεται στα 4, 2 και 1 (έχει 3 καλώδια). Τώρα το πώς ακριβώς δεν το ξέρω...


ένα από αυτά είναι ο ουδέτερος τα όποια άλλα είναι ανεξάρτητες φάσεις και που επιπλέον γίνεται συνδυασμός αντιστάσεων (στις περισσότερες εστίες το 2 το έχουν για ουδέτερο) ... άλλη διαδικασία αν έχει 4 επαφές (εκτός την γείωση) το λαμπάκι επαφή είναι αυτό που είναι κοντά στον άξονα του διακόπτη ... αλλά ότι και να συζητάμε τώρα ... όλα στα τυφλά είναι .. χωρίς φωτογραφίες ... υπάρχουν αρκετές παραλλαγές όπως παρακάτω.
http://www.macspares.co.za/stoves-mi...itch-short-arm

στο παραπάνω σχεδιάγραμμα αν και δείχνει τον ουδέτερο να πηγαίνει στο 1 της εστίας . (για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα πηγαίνει στο 2!!) ... και η σύνδεση όπως φαίνεται γεφυρωμένη (στην εστία 3 & 4 ) ... σε άλλες περιπτώσεις να είναι ανεξάρτητη ... τι ψάχνουμε να βρούμε τώρα?

----------

